# the oak tree inn truro (feb 2011 )



## muppet (Mar 19, 2011)

the oak tree inn has been bought by Newquay-based Walker Developments and have been given permission to build a car wash and café on the land in 2009. looked like a nice pub once even had leccy in one room . pics arent the best sorry

























































































didnt try the pint wasnt that brave 




and this is what is left now


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice that you got some pics, always a shame to see a pub go


----------



## smiler (Mar 20, 2011)

Fair Play Muppet,
It was a great find by you, but next time could you maybe give me a wee bit of warning before you light the f*****g place up, frightened the life out of me you did.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Mar 20, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> Nice that you got some pics, always a shame to see a pub go



I read somewhere theres about 30 a day closing across the country, sad but with the recession it may get worse, it seems people are drinking at home to save money.


----------



## weldybren (Mar 20, 2011)

Used to frequent this place quite a bit. shame. 
wasnt aware it was a walker job, that bloke must own half of cornwall by now!


----------



## muppet (Mar 20, 2011)

weldybren said:


> Used to frequent this place quite a bit. shame.
> wasnt aware it was a walker job, that bloke must own half of cornwall by now!



you know him aswell he owns a load of land oppisite the garage i rent wants to build on that to


----------



## weldybren (Mar 20, 2011)

did loads of work for 'them' when they refurbed their premises a few years back, half of padstow, a few places in truro and monkey tree. i think the padstow thing was in response to mr steins attempt at domination  hehe


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Explorer dog!!! Another good find there! So many places to explore in Cornwall!


----------

